# Houdini's Escaped!



## ErisXChaos (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally found him after about 4hrs of looking! 
I didn't realize that I had a gap under/behind the drawers to my desk.
He was snuggled up inside; we got him out and he's happily eating...again! xD


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out this thread about another hedgie that escaped, lots of great advice:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...750&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=lost+hedgehog+escape

On a side note...May I ask if he was alone without his mother? It's just that from your post, it sounded like you have a 3 week old baby without his mother, and in a topless pen instead of some sort of cage.

If I am wrong, forgive me. And I doubt he'll stray too far away from his mother, since he still needs to nurse from her. Perhaps placing plastic bags all around where his mother is, and his cage would be a good idea as well as placing the bags underneath the food(see other thread for this advice)

But anyways, hope you find him soon!


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

Lives up to the name then :lol:


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

Yep most definitly he does.


----------

